# Where to buy the good seeds



## Donnyboyrocks (Dec 9, 2006)

Hello everyone,

 For my first grow I am using some seeds that I had collected a while back but the next grow I'd like to go with a higher quality strain and was wondering the best place to order seeds at the best price and quality.

Any suggestions?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 11, 2006)

*www.drchronic.com*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 11, 2006)

*Or you can check these 2 sites out. We have had great success with both.  *

*www.seedboutique.com*

*www.peakseeds.com *


----------



## Donnyboyrocks (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks man, much appreciated.  I'll definitely check out these sites. I'm just a little apprehensive about my first time purchase.  I really don't want to charge them on a credit card, I was thinking of just sending cash. whatcha think also, how long would it take to get them?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 11, 2006)

On doc chronic look at the nirvana seeds or kc brains...theyre cheap if you're worried about losing $(personally, i'd go with nirvana). I used a cc and got my order in 5 days...i'm in the states. Good luck!


----------



## Donnyboyrocks (Dec 11, 2006)

You recieved your order in only five days? That's quite impressive, they say 14 days on their site.  I think I'll give them a try, they do have good prices.
thx


----------



## bapro (Dec 21, 2006)

i used amsterdam seed bank .

they have you order online, then send CASH only registered mail......
 that way you know when it has been received and registered mail is locked up while being delivered and insured. 

i just did it yesterday , so i dont know about the length of wait time...they said three weeks ....

this way there is no paper or cc trail to me ...


----------



## Donnyboyrocks (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for responding, I think I have plenty to choose from.

Be mellow and happy.....


----------



## pussum (Jan 14, 2007)

With the Doctor, how do the seeds come packaged? Are they shipped in something that doesn't grab attention or what?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey Pussum, we don't discuss the methods used by seed companies to disguise their product. Anyone can read the posts here, and it would be a shame to tip off the cops about what to look for.

Thanks.

Stoney.


----------



## pussum (Jan 15, 2007)

Oops, sorry 'bout that. I keep forgetting that the "enemy" is everywhere. I will just trust in the Dr's track record and assume they will be secure and safe.


----------

